# I think this is getting worse



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've always noticed that Jett's back legs are longer than his front. But when I'm grooming him or have him actually stand for me his top line is pretty level. It's when he's walking around that I notice it. But these pics I took tonight make it look really bad. Could it be getting worse over time and since I see him everyday I don't think about it? He is one to always have his nose to the floor sniffing for things so I really don't think about it very often.

[attachment=47548:JanFeb20...Jett_046.jpg]

[attachment=47549:JanFeb20...Jett_048.jpg]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

He's really roach backed. I'm not sure if it worsens over time, though.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That's a new term for me. What's Roach Backed? What causes it? Anything I should do or know about it?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

hmmm, that's interesting. I don't think it's going to get worse. I think he just has longer legs. Sparkey has a big butt and there is nothing I can do about it either


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jan 28 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715119


> hmmm, that's interesting. I don't think it's going to get worse. I think he just has longer legs. Sparkey has a big butt and there is nothing I can do about it either [/B]



lmaoooooooooooooo :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 28 2009, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715100


> That's a new term for me. What's Roach Backed? What causes it? Anything I should do or know about it?[/B]


A roach back is an overly arched spine. It is the opposite of a swayback. The topline should be nice and straight, not convex or concave.

It's a conformation fault, something he was born with. Since you don't plan on showing him, it's nothing to worry about unless he develops back pain.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Crystal,

Maybe you'd like to see if it is something a doggy chiropractor could help with. Honestly, we've seen almost miraculous changes with 2 foster dogs, our very own Lilly, and a friend's Tibetan terrier, each after only 2 chiropractic visits. Maybe it's something you could consider for your handsome little man.

If I get the chance, I'll try to call our doggy chiropractor and ask about it. Tom sent another dog owner to her again yesterday.

p.s. I can't stand how cute your fluffs are!!! Nice job grooming, too. I'm envious.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm not sure if it's a medial issue or not... but maybe asking your vet about it would give you peace of mind?

anyway, i think he's absolutely adorable, both of your babies are. :wub: 

and here's a really good site that's been posted before, but it really gives an in depth look at the maltese breed:
maltese breed focus


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is his normal stance and he has always looked like that, but if you think it looks like it is getting worse, you might want to talk to a vet. I have a male that does not normally have a hunchback, but I had been noticing that he was looking hunchbacked. Someone on here suggested that sometimes it's a sign of pain when they hunch, so I took him to the vet and he did have an infection somewhere in his body. They put him on antibiotics and he went back to normal. Just something you might want to think about. Hope everything is fine.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I want to watch him a bit more to see if this is a normal stance for him. The camera bugs him sometimes and maybe he was standing that way out of unease or uncertainty? He can stand with his back level, although his back legs are taller. But those pics make them look way out of proportion. He's not with me here at the store today and I'm lonely and miss him. The winds are terrible and so I thought he might appreciate staying with G'ma & G'pa today since they have a nice little wind break where they can "tend to business". :blush: So I'll be observing him tonight like crazy.

Becky that's a really good suggestion on a chiropractor. I'll look into the one that I do know is in the area who works on dogs.

5maltsmom & Carrie, another good thought that he may stand that way due to pain or discomfort somewhere. I may take him to the vet for a check up just to ease my mind. Although Dr. Jaimie felt the pics looked more like it has to do with how he had pulled up his back legs from whatever position he had been in previous and that I probably needn't worry....like I always do. Gosh she is such a comfort to me. :wub: She's probably thanking her lucky stars that I don't live near her and have her as Z&J's vet! :blush:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jan 29 2009, 12:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715119


> hmmm, that's interesting. I don't think it's going to get worse. I think he just has longer legs. Sparkey has a big butt and there is nothing I can do about it either [/B]


This comment deserves it own seperate reply! :w00t: 

Zoe says she thinks Sparky has a perfect body and is super good looking. She has now confessed that she's always had a bit of a crush on him. And since he said he'd dance with her, she's floating around on cloud 9. :cloud9:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think Jaimie is right. Jett probably lacks much rear leg angulation thus giving
the appearance of high in the rear causing the back to roach a bit. I doubt 
there is anything painful going on or he would let you know in other ways. You
can always check him out with the vet for peace of mind.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

How old is Jett now? The front and back grow at different rates sometimes then average out. Have you talked to his breeder about this? She should know if his family has this trait. It may be a 'fault' to be shorter in front, but not too unusual in Malts. I don't know if he actually has a 'roached' back. Without him being wet so you can actually see the dog and not the hair you really can't say. He appears to have longer legs than most, or maybe it is just the angle of the shot I'm looking at.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 29 2009, 12:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715293


> I think Jaimie is right. Jett probably lacks much rear leg angulation thus giving
> the appearance of high in the rear causing the back to roach a bit. I doubt
> there is anything painful going on or he would let you know in other ways. You
> can always check him out with the vet for peace of mind.[/B]


Oh Brit, another one who I rely on as a source of comfort. Thanks for seeing this and posting. :grouphug: 

What is "rear leg angulation"? Sheesh...just when I thought I was becoming an expert on Maltese I'm learning more terms. :blink: 

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 29 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715295


> How old is Jett now? The front and back grow at different rates sometimes then average out. Have you talked to his breeder about this? She should know if his family has this trait. It may be a 'fault' to be shorter in front, but not too unusual in Malts. I don't know if he actually has a 'roached' back. Without him being wet so you can actually see the dog and not the hair you really can't say. He appears to have longer legs than most, or maybe it is just the angle of the shot I'm looking at.[/B]


Jett's 2 1/2 years old. I got him when he was a year old through NMR. When I have him stand on his grooming table, he actually "stacks" very well for me and his back looks very level.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jan 29 2009, 01:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715119


> hmmm, that's interesting. I don't think it's going to get worse. I think he just has longer legs. Sparkey has a big butt and there is nothing I can do about it either [/B]


Sparkey and I have that in common!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I dont' know Crystal....I'm too busy focusing on Jett's adorable face. Sorry I'm absolutely no help! lol

It's probably not a big deal b/c Jett runs around and plays w/no pain or problem, but I wouldnt' hesitate to ask my vet either...us malt mommies are the biggest worry worts and it's gonna weigh on you until you ask. Keep us updated on what the vet says!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 29 2009, 11:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715678


> I dont' know Crystal....I'm too busy focusing on Jett's adorable face. Sorry I'm absolutely no help! lol
> 
> It's probably not a big deal b/c Jett runs around and plays w/no pain or problem, but I wouldnt' hesitate to ask my vet either...us malt mommies are the biggest worry worts and it's gonna weigh on you until you ask. Keep us updated on what the vet says![/B]



I agree with you......Jett is just one of my favorite malts on this forum!!! I think he looks perfect and I have asked Crystal to leave him to me in her will!!! Both of her babies are adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

I know that you've already thought of this probably, but keeping his back nails shorter may help.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey,.....it adds to his "character". Archie's front legs are so bowed, I have to crop alot of his pictures!  I also worry about that for him in the future also..... :bysmilie: ....but like my dad says, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. So, I guess I'll cross that bridge when we get to it.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I have no valuable input but I just wanted to add that Jett is such a cutie regardless of his long back legs :wub: 

Your babies are precious :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Crystal, I have no knowledge on the subject just that Jett is sooooo adorable. That little face is so sweet.

Marsha

( Jack is a "round" boy as he is fat, Chase is deaf, and Oz is extra long and is our Dacshund Malt ). :biggrin:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry, Crystal. I'm just now seeing your question on rear leg angulation.
The back legs typically are bent at the knee making the leg more angulated
rather than straight.


----------

